

Ask HN: I want to learn Deep learning / machine learning - uptownhr

I&#x27;m a software engineer, mainly focused on apps and web development. In the past 2 years, I&#x27;ve been constantly bombarded with Machine learning and now, Deep Learning. I can only assert that this is a field that is growing and growing exponentially.<p>I would love to get into this field and any suggestions &#x2F; recommendations on getting started would be appreciated!<p>Any pre-requisites needed to get started would be a big bonus. Not being in the field, I actually do not even know what the technical requirements are.<p>I also plan on creating a github repo listing all the resources and guides. Please help.
======
tienthanh8490
[http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/](http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/)

[http://jmozah.github.io/links/](http://jmozah.github.io/links/)

[https://github.com/ChristosChristofidis/awesome-deep-
learnin...](https://github.com/ChristosChristofidis/awesome-deep-learning)

[http://metacademy.org/roadmaps/](http://metacademy.org/roadmaps/)

[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/)

[https://class.coursera.org/neuralnets-2012-001](https://class.coursera.org/neuralnets-2012-001)

------
yen223
Take it from me: Before you jump headfirst into machine learning, take a
refresher course on Linear Algebra. Make sure you are _very_ comfortable
working with matrices and vectors.

------
kjain
I would recommend going through the CalTech Course - Learning from Data run by
Yasir Abu Mustafa as the first step. [https://www.edx.org/course/learning-
data-caltechx-cs1156x#.V...](https://www.edx.org/course/learning-data-
caltechx-cs1156x#.VQB5M_mUdlo)

It is one of the best places to start. Please see that the course will require
you to spend considerable time. If you find this challenging, you can also
look at the Machine Learning class by Andrew Ng on Coursera.

Once you have undergone these courses, you can take up Coursera course on
Neural Nets or look at tutorials on deeplearning.net

------
haidrali
Enroll this course about NLP and Deep Learning at Stanford
[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/)

~~~
uptownhr
Thanks. Seems like the class will be available online. Is that the case?

~~~
uptownhr
Also know of any classes in Southern Cal by any chance?

------
uptownhr
Found a resource that was posted on HN before.

[https://darshanhegde.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/learn-
machine-...](https://darshanhegde.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/learn-machine-
learning-the-hard-way/)

------
arshakn
Startup.ML has a fellowship program focused on practical experience of
building real-world ML applications:
[http://Startup.ML/blog/fellowship](http://Startup.ML/blog/fellowship)

------
erogol
You can also check this : [http://www.erogol.com/machine-learning-
pathway/](http://www.erogol.com/machine-learning-pathway/)

